# Gothic Christmas music



## tpahallowguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Anybody know of any Christmas albums by goth artists? I've heard Nox Arcana's Winter Knight, but it's not quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldn't call them Gothic, but a nice alternative to Christmas music that we listen to in our house is Trans Siberian Orchestra (TSO). I am in love with their version of the Carol of the Bells.

The band Within Temptation has a song called "Gothic Christmas" (google). I know there has to be some more out there somewhere. Maybe do a search on Amazon?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Try Kris Knight's "A Scary Little Christmas" CD


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Check out the Excelsis albums by Projekt. There are a few free downloads from the albums on their site.

They are available individually or as a boxed set.
Projekt: darkwave - 'Excelsis Box Set'


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, I was going to say Excelsis. I have Volume I and it's pretty great.


----------

